# A list of things you need to do before you emigrate



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

*
PLEASE NOTE THAT OFTEN, GOVERNMENT LAWS, REGULATIONS AND PROCEDURES CHANGE OVER TIME - DO NOT RELY ON OLD INFORMATION, INCLUDING THAT GIVEN IN THE BELOW, DATED THREADS.*

*IT IS VERY MUCH IN YOUR OWN INTEREST TO CHECK CURRENT REQUIREMENTS - EITHER CHECK THE CURRENT SITUATION BY ACCESSING THE CURRENT RULES ON OFFICIAL GOVERNMENT WEBSITES, OR FEEL FREE TO START A NEW THREAD AND ASK FOR HELP AND INFORMATION. *



PART 1

Before we moved over, I spent months getting the below list together. It's really a work in progress as it changes and can be added to on a daily basis!

*FLIGHTS* Get quotes for flights

Make sure you get increased baggage allowance in Writing (usually 40kg Eastbound, 64k Westbound). Singapore Airlines & Emirates give the extra allowance and it's for one-time only.

*Prepare your belongings to be shipped*. Get at least 3 quotes

*(see bottom of page for a list of questions to ask your shipper)*

Doree Bonner Doree Bonner | UK and International Home Removals and Secure Storage
Crown Relocations Crown Relocations U.K.
PSS International Removal Company
Robinsons The Business and Home Removal Company - Robinsons International
Britannia International Removals | UK Removals | Office Removals | Storage | Britannia Movers International
Pickfords http://www.pickfords.co.uk/

*EMPLOYERS*
Give formal notice to employer and make sure you get P45 and work references

*BANKS/BUILDING SOCIETY*

Request credit references from bank, building society or any other lending agent

Once you’ve arrived in Australia your credit profile will in effect start from scratch. Make sure you source as many credit references as possible before leaving the UK so that you can use them as evidence that we are creditworthy. Your bank, building society and any other lending agency should be able to provide a reference. You may find a reference from your mortgage company will also be helpful.

You won’t be able to get a credit card in Australia until you get employment

Request up to date statements on any endowments, pensions and investments

Ask your doctor, dentist, optician, schools to prepare hand-over files 

IMMUNISATION RECORDS FOR CHILDREN

Obtain a letter from your doctor confirming your child(ren) immunisations are up-to-date and give dates as they may be required for school and can also be requested for family assistance.


MOVING YOUR PET:

All readers - please note that this is a very old thread.

There is a high probability that requirements have changed since the time this thread was current, so please investigate what the current requirements are for yourself.

*Advice from the Australian Government is as follows:

The best advice that we can give you is the prospective imports of dogs and cats to Australia should always contact the Australia Government Department of Agriculture and Water Resources to ensure that they are aware of our import requirements and processes which may change from time to time.*

For current information as at April 2017, please carefully read this link to check what information may be applicable to you: http://www.agriculture.gov.au/cats-dogs/step-by-step-guides

If you wish to discuss the issues and details about bringing a pet to Australia further, please start a new thread to help you identify current requirements that you will need to meet at the time of your move. 


Pet travel services and pet boarding - Airpets Oceanic London UK
*Airpets*, Willowslea Farm Kennels (Heathrow), Spout Lane North, Stanwell Moor, Staines, Middx TW19 6BW (01753) 685571)

*Golden Arrow*, 
01588 680240 (they don’t have a website)

*Ruislip Kennels*
Tel: 01344 424144
Fax: 01344 861460
e-mail: [email protected]
The Ryslip Group Ltd | Welcome

Organise *temporary accommodation* in Australia for a couple of weeks.

Organise all birthday cards and presents for the next 3 months

*UPDATE CV*

There is not a huge amount of difference between a UK CV and an Australian Résumé. The content is by and large the same but the Australian version often tends to be a bit longer.

Most CV's will not need to be changed much to make them suitable for the market. Read through your existing CV and look for anything which is likely to cause confusion, internationalise your CV, and think of any negatives an employer may see in your CV and offer an immediate explanation to counter them.

Change the word CV to Résumé (and make sure it’s spelt correctly with the accents on the e)

Check for any commonly used UK acronyms, are they used in Australia?

Add a one line description of the companies in your employment history

Explain any gaps.

Give reference to your Permanent Residence

Set spell checker to Australian/English and make sure you run a check before sending the final document.

*REFERENCES*

It is standard in Australia to attach relevant references to your CV. Before leaving the UK it is a good idea to contact any potential referees and ask them to write a generic reference for this purpose. In the main body list referees with contact details, and attach any references to the back of the CV using a paper clip. As well as showing that you have nothing to hide, time differences may often mean that it is difficult to contact your referees during normal working hours so attaching your references offers a solution.


Inform employer and get P45 and references

Inland Revenue P85
Take these with you (for each adult), then complete and send them back to the UK within a couple of weeks of being in Oz to ensure that Revenue and Customs are aware we have left the UK and now Tax Resident in Australia. The form is designed to help you claim back any tax when we have left or about to leave the UK. This can be downloaded here:

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/p85.pdf

Order a phone card from: MelbourneConnect.com.au -- Prepaid Phone Cards to call from Australia 
Works out at 1 cent per minute. Go Beyond card is the better choice.


*CHANGE OF ADDRESS*
Give your change of address to:

Banks
Passport office
Pension company
Inland revenue
Insurance brokers and accountants
Shares

*DVLA*
The DVLA require that you have a UK address on your driving license, so it may be advisable to change the address to that of a friend or relative who could forward any necessary communications to you, before you go.

*RE-DIRECT POST*
Arrange all post to be redirected

Royal Mail offer national and international redirection services for your mail for a variety of time periods. You can either apply in person at a Post Office or online and allow a few days for the service to be activated . You can renew online if you find that you wish to continue the service longer after the initial period ends. We signed up for a year and it cost around £70. The redirection service is for a maximum of 2 years.


For more information visit www.royalmail.com and select redirection services.

It is cheaper to get mail redirected to another UK address, so if we are confident that we will need very little of our mail we could see if we have a trustworthy friend or relative who is willing to have it redirected to them and will forward on the odd piece of relevant mail.

If you get the mail redirected internationally make sure that you have one address that you can access for the entire period of the forward, as you cannot change it. If you expect to be transient during this time it may be better to have the mail forwarded to an Australian friend or relative, or to set up a PO Box. The only difficulty with a PO Box is that you will need to open it once you are in Australia.

For more information on a PO Box with Australia Post visit:

Welcome To Australia Post

*Ship your goods*

Whichever option you have chosen for shipping make sure everything is clean before the shippers arrive, as customs in Australia will not accept foreign dirt. Use a product like Jeyes Fluid.

The timing that shipments leave varies with each individual case. Some choose to ship early and stay with relatives/friends/make do with things they will then dispose of, whereas others will choose to ship at the last minute and wait for their possessions to arrive at the other end.

Don't forget to look into marine insurance, which is essential. Getting this insurance with your shipper may be more expensive than using an independent company like Letton Percival ( Letton Percival - Welcome To Letton Percival ) so do research on both.

Re Christmas decorations: on box write ‘tinsel, tree ornaments or fairy lights’ NOT ‘christmas decorations’ – and mark ‘No Pine Cones’. The customs guys will be on the box like greased lightening otherwise.

Make sure all the files on your computer are backed up

Make a copy of everything on your computer and keep it withy our important documents, preferably in a separate bag to your computer.

If you are leaving your computer behind and using a new one when you arrive it is worth making two back ups of your files and keeping them in separate places just to be sure they are safe.

Start packing non essential items.



(Part 2 to follow)

Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

*
PLEASE NOTE THAT OFTEN, GOVERNMENT LAWS, REGULATIONS AND PROCEDURES CHANGE OVER TIME - DO NOT RELY ON OLD INFORMATION, INCLUDING THAT GIVEN IN THE BELOW, DATED THREADS.*

*IT IS VERY MUCH IN YOUR OWN INTEREST TO CHECK CURRENT REQUIREMENTS - EITHER CHECK THE CURRENT SITUATION BY ACCESSING THE CURRENT RULES ON OFFICIAL GOVERNMENT WEBSITES, OR FEEL FREE TO START A NEW THREAD AND ASK FOR HELP AND INFORMATION. *



*PART 2*

A useful link from DAFF which outlines stuff you aren't allowed to pack: What can't I take into Australia? - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry



Prescriptions

Get enough medicine to cover until you can see a doctor in Australia.

Be aware that some destinations en route may have restrictions regarding bringing certain medications into the country so check this beforehand.

Collect hand-over files from doctor, dentist, optician, schools etc.

Arrange some private health cover for Australia if required/desired

Pay off any outstanding debts

Close any surplus bank accounts and destroy unwanted cards

Shred and dispose of any personal records you are not taking

Ensure all your relevant paperwork is in a travel file

*CANCEL*: *Ask for refunds where applicable*
Car insurance: Get a letter confirming No Claims Bonus
Car road tax
Standing Orders/Direct Debits: make sure they are cancelled with the bank as well as the company
All utilities (gas/electric/telephone/community charge) cancel in writing
Broadband
House insurance
Car Insurance
Sky TV
Newspapers
TV licence

Request references from credit card companies, banks & mortgage lender; request up-to-date statements
(financial statements useful when going for a rental)

Sort out family allowance

Buy currency for the trip

Ensure that your possessions are on their way

Check in with the shipping company to ensure that everything is going to plan

Organise transport to the airport

Take final gas/electric meter readings and send details to suppliers

Get PHOTOCOPIES of:
Birth certificates
Marriage certificate
Passport bio pages including visa page (handy for employers)
Mortgage statements
Driving Licence
Utility bills for the last 6 months (to show regular payments) – will help in rental search to show good payment
Savings accounts
Bank statements

Then scan onto a stick

Arrange for a NATIONWIDE credit card: no fees for international purchases (remember, you won’t be able to get an Australian credit card until you have a job)

Get an Australian bank account sorted

Get a school report file together

Sort out Ambulance cover before you go: (this will depend on which state you go to. Some states have a levy, some states have an annual fee. Here’s the link for the Ambulance Service in Victoria Membership Home - Metropolitan Ambulance Service

Make a note of useful UK telephone numbers, i.e. bank customer services etc (the International number)

Set up an independent email address (Hotmail or Gmail etc) and transfer your existing address book over before we move) – also save to stick. Remember that if you’re with, say, Pipex or Virgin you won’t be able to use that service in Oz therefore all your contacts and stored email will be lost.

Arrange a rental car for when you arrive (but NOT from the airport as the cost is extortionate). A taxi into Melbourne city is around $50 and pick rental up from a regional office. Check out Europcar,.they are normally the cheapest rental from the airport.

Info Pack for rental


 If you have a relative in Australia ask them to write a character reference
 Copy of bank statements/utility bills/mortgage statements
 Get a reference from UK estate agent stating how well our house has been maintained and what kind of people you are
 If you have a rented, ask the estate agent for a character reference stating that you paid rent regularly and on time every month
 When applying for a rental, write a covering letter explaining why you currently don’t have a job (i.e. just landed). Mention in it you’ve had a mortgage for ‘X’ years and you have PR/or you’ve rented for ‘X’ years etc
 Take passports with you
 Front up with cash for 3 months advance rental (we did, but it wasn’t needed). There are usually quite a few people going for the same property so offering to pay in advance may clinch it for you


PO Box or other Postal Address for the first 4 months (visit a Post Office to do this)

This is a bit of a catch 22 situation! You will need a long-ish term postal address in Australia to be able to setup your Bank Accounts, Medicare, Centrelink, Drivers License, etc. If you have a friend or relative, ask them if you can use their address. PO Boxes can be used for general mail and are available in most post offices but they are like gold dust. NOTE: You can’t apply for Medicare with a PO Box as your address.

Now, take a few deep breathes...... !!! 

This is intended for guideline purposes only (and comes from my own personal experience).

GOOD LUCK!

Dolly


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks,
Do you know if Perth is hotter than Brisbane? or are they both the same.
I will look at those lnks for housing thanks.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Janice,

Here's a couple of links:

This site will tell you what the weather is like in each state, you can even get more localised by postcode:
Australia & World Weather Forecast, BoM Radar, Rainfall Map & Report

This site is an overall view of weather in Australia:
Australian weather and the seasons - Australia's Culture Portal

Dolly


----------



## kenneth (Jul 12, 2009)

hi dolly you have been very helpful with the last few emails cheers. one major question that my partner and i have, as we are hoping to go to aus at the end of the month our major concern is our four year old daughter. in Ireland she would be due to start school this coming september, but now that we are traveling to aus she wont be. i am wondering do you know anything about schools in aus? what do you need for the child to attend school and get into a school in aus? would we have problems? what is the age for children starting school? sorry for all the questions, but its our main concern , and would be gratfull if you could answer these questions or know somebody that might...... hope to here from you dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi kenneth,

Totally understand about your concerns re schooling. It was our major concern to.

As your daughter is just starting school you don't need to take anything with you, just a copy of her vaccinnations (it may not be asked for but it's good to have just in case). The new school year starts in February 2010 so as you will be moving over at the end of the month it would be wise to enrol her into kindergarten/pre-school.

I always think this website is good, if you click on the "at school 5-18" it details the relevant stages at school.

The best thing to do is check out the schools in the area you are going to live in and contact schools that look promising. The school will then tell you exactly what you will need to enrol your daughter, and other things such as school uniform, books etc.

What area are you thinking of moving to?

Any other questions, just ask away. I'm more than happy to help as much as I can.

Dolly


----------



## gin (Jun 14, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Prescriptions
> 
> Get enough medicine to cover until you can see a doctor in Australia.
> 
> ...


I am currently working my way through this list at the moment - don't know what I would have done without it!! Just wanted to ask though - you advise to scan onto stick bank and mortgage statements etc - do I also need to take the originals with me or is this in place of. If don't need originals wil leave them as already struggling for space and only got 30 kg limit on luggage. did you require originals at any time? thanks gina


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We scanned all our docs onto a stick and I carried the originals with me in my carry-on bag and guarded it with my life. *Do not put original documents in your suitcase* as the suitcase could get lost in transit never to be seen again!

When we rented the real estate company wanted to see our passport but the other documents (bank statements etc) were OK as a copy.

Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

No worries......

Yes it is very scary carrying all your most important documents with you.....just keep hold of the bag with grim determination and you'll be fine :lol: I never put my bag in the overhead locker either, I wanted to be able to see it at all times!

Dolly


----------



## yeomanoz (Oct 16, 2009)

*Yeomanoz*

Don't forget to check out your State Pension situation. Remember that if you have paid National Insurance for less than 9 years, women, or 11 years, men, you will get no pention atall from the UK when you retire. You can, however buy extra years to bring you up to these levels. At 9 and 11 years of payments completed you will be entitled to 25% of the full pension on reaching retirement age, however it will be frozen at that rate for the rest of your life if you are moving to most of the Commonwealth countries, including Australia, Canada, South Africa, New Zealand, and a lot more..
You will be OK in Europe and the USA and a few more.
Search for Pension Parity on Google for more information.
The whole subject of the fight by UK Pensioners for Parity, and their appeal to the European Court of Human Rights heard on September 2nd this year, is covered by the Internet, again searcch Google. The ECHR is expected to bring down its judgement about March 2010.
Take Care.


----------



## yeomanoz (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pension-parity-uk.com*



roh008 said:


> Thank you for this advice. I am currently looking to move and settle in Melbourne and have been working in UK for 5 years since graduating. I am wondering what are your views, pros/cons on making up the years to 11 in order to get the 25% basic? Espcially considering the current economic climate.
> 
> Thank
> Roh


Definitely get the extra 6 years, also see if you can get a few more.
5 years of contributions would earn you no pension at all. There have been some changes in rules lately and the number of qualifying years for some people has been reduced from 44 to 30. Contact the following and, ask them about the rule changes and whether they would apply to you.
The Pension Service
International Pension Centre
Tyneview Park
Whitley Road
Benton
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE98 1BA

You can contact IPC on +44 191 218 7777 or fax +44 191 218 7021.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear Dolly,

Can you please give your valuable advice for my PR case for Australia?

My timelines are:

17 August 2009 - ACS POsitive Result, got MODL points under 2231 - 79 (Net Technologies Specialist)
IELTS Result: 
Listening - 8
Speaking - 7
Writing - 7.5
Reading - 6.5
Application Lodge - 16 December 2009(got File Reference Number by DIAC-GSM Adelaide)
Status - No status as of now:confused2:

My agent lodged *Paper based Application* and I even can not check the status online. 

Do you know how can I check my current status??
AND how much time should I wait for my Final VISA Grant???

Anticipating your soonest reply.
Many thanks in advance..

Rgds,
Viren


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Viren, for any query its best to start a new thread. You should hear from them soon, i suppose another month or so. U can ask your agent to send a PLE. Go to the immi site, on the search box type post lodgement enquiry, it will give u various links, one of them is that of a PLE. anyway, ask the agent to raise a PLE because they wont reply on your email id.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks ANJ for your quick response.

I would start a new thread for same. 




anj1976 said:


> Viren, for any query its best to start a new thread. You should hear from them soon, i suppose another month or so. U can ask your agent to send a PLE. Go to the immi site, on the search box type post lodgement enquiry, it will give u various links, one of them is that of a PLE. anyway, ask the agent to raise a PLE because they wont reply on your email id.


----------



## Bexnshim (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks that is great information!


----------



## ad.w (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello folks,
just read this entire thread,brilliant stuff,very good of you to go to so much trouble to help everyone.I am a serving police officer in england and hoping to emigrate to Victoria and join victoria police.It looks like the new SOL list actually now recognises Police (didn't before),I will need to apply and get permant residency status before I can apply to Victoria police,do you know when this list will come into effect,i cannot apply on my own right otherwise.
My wife has qualifications in autism and an NVQ4 in Health and social care,can we apply for PR on her qualifications,if so can me and our son then come over on hers,and could i then obtain PR once here(would i still need pr to join police if here?)
sorry for so many q's.hope you can assist.

thanks Ad


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ad,

I'm presuming that you are going to apply for the 175 visa? If your wife is the main applicant (and her job is on the SOL) all of you will get PR. 

Victoria Police - Are you eligible to submit an application?

So as soon as your visas come through and you move over, all you will need to do is comply with what's wanted in the above link and you're good to go.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cruzerboy its best if u start a new thread.. you wont get appropriate replies here..


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

I never used to read the top 5 sticky threads as thght I need to read those only after I get the PR. since am very close to it might as well get involved in these threads as there are loads of valuable info.

thanks.


----------



## Renjit (May 18, 2010)

*Moving from UAE*

This is specific to moving from UK to OZ, any one can share their experience in moving from Dubai to OZ


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Renjit said:


> This is specific to moving from UK to OZ, any one can share their experience in moving from Dubai to OZ


I would have thought similar actions need to be taken where ever you are moving from. Yes it is written from the UK to Oz since that's where the member is from 

Have you tried a search through this forum? You may find some specific info that way. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi dolly ive been reading your posts they are so helpful im at the very early stages of my visa just about to fill in the skills assesment . Im a nursery supervisor do you know if my svq level 2 and 3 are enough to get in on or will i have to wait to apply when i have finished my level 4 in childcare and education . Its all so confussing i was going to use an angent but everyoen says that its just as easy and cheaper to do it myslef . Did you use one ?
any help would be grand thanks xx


----------



## nadinevanstaden (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Dolly,

I'm finding your info very helpful, thanks! We're South African, lived in St Albans, Hertfordshire for 5 years, returned to SA for 4 years and now looking at moving to Sydney. I didn't know where to start with my research until I found this website and all your handy tips. Thanks!!

Best wishes,
Nadine


----------



## Evelino (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting this - I'm finding it really helpful. We are moving from the UK to Sydney in January and although I'm really excited, I'm also apprehensive and worried about finding a nice house and good schools etc! All the usual stuff, but I'm sure it'll all fall into place.
Thanks again x


----------



## roh008 (Oct 13, 2009)

After spending a year reading this list.. I'm finally going to have to action all those things as I'm now finally heading out on the 5th October!! eeek!!

Thanks to all for putting it together... will start ticking things off


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Good Luck!!!!!

Dolly


----------



## brandy2509 (Sep 8, 2010)

*interesting*



Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## vikrant_t (Jul 29, 2010)

*pls clarify*

Hi Dolly, 
I am planning to just make an entry to Australia as my initial entry date is on 3rd March 2011. I will be travelling from USA to India via Australia. 
I just want to retain the status and get the actual 5 yrs VISA at this moment. 
Can you pleae tell me what all things I have to do when I arrive there? 
I can have the flight very next day or withian some time if everything is taken care at the entry itself. 

Please guide me in this regard. I will really appreciate your reply. 

Thanks and regards,
Vikrant


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

So you're just validating and going back home?

If so then all you need do is validate the visa and that's it. You can't really sign up for Medicare or Centrelink or change your driving licence etc until you're over here permanently.



Dolly


----------



## vikrant_t (Jul 29, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So you're just validating and going back home?
> 
> ...


Yes Dolly, 
I just wanna validate it and get the validity for next 5 yrs. 
I am planning to move there may be in a year or so. 
So i want to know exactly what happens? Do I get a new stamping or a card or any other document which says that I have done the initial entry and now a permenant resident till next 5 yrs? 

Thanks for your quick replies!!! really appreciate that  

Thanks and regards, 
Vikrant


----------



## Kristar (Dec 9, 2010)

I am looking to move to Australia at some point in the middle of next year. I am still in the early stages of organisation but i am using these tips from this company for guidance. 

Australia Moving & Removals Guide - Information on Relocating To Australia

Has anyone very used this removals company before? I am interested in getting some feedback about them.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

*Import Your Car To Australia – Costs And Top Tips When Making The Move*

Nice Article for the the immigrants thinking to ship the car to OZ 

Check : 

Import Your Car To Australia – Costs And Top Tips When Making The Move

So, what was the total cost… here goes… and be prepared, everyone wants some of your hard earned cash when bringing in a vehicle from overseas: (All figures in Australian Dollars)

Vehicle import application – $50.00
Shipping cost (20ft container) – $3025.00
Marine shipping insurance – $1892.00
Australian Duty & Entry Fees – $6456.41
Port & Statutory Charges – $489.50
Transport of container (Warf to Depot) – $429.00
Depot Charges (Unpack Container) – $407.00
Australian Quarantine Inspection Services – $193.00
Customs and AQUIS formalities re Motor Vehicle – $412.50
Valuation of Vehicle – $605.00
Transport by tilt tray (Warf to mechanic) – $132.00
Admin Costs at Mechanic & Secure storage – $176.00
Blue slip for imported vehicle – $113.50
Personal Import Plate – $154.00
Visual inspection unit (VIU) at RTA – $187.00
Registration Fee – $51.00Motor Vehicle Tax – $166.00
Stamp Duty (on a Value of $42,000) – $1260.00
Compulsory Third party insurance – $326.00
Grand total (Car is now on the road!) – $16,524.91

Not Cheap is it! 

Cheers !


----------



## asinghal5 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for info everyone.
Can anybody advice we weather I can get Australian bank account opened while I am still in India . I also don't have Australian mobile number. I got 190 PR visa from NSW. Is it possible to open bank account from here ?


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

asinghal5 said:


> Thanks for info everyone.
> Can anybody advice we weather I can get Australian bank account opened while I am still in India . I also don't have Australian mobile number. I got 190 PR visa from NSW. Is it possible to open bank account from here ?


Hi, yes, its possible. i believe that you can do it through NAB (National Australian Bank) and CWB. Please check with the banks for the rates. 
Check the thread: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...se-major-fight-first-step-71.html#post1274761


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

I think DIAC website also gives 7 things to do as soon as arriving in Australia.


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

Very helpful Dolly. but I would like to correct a tiny mistake. As it is mentioned in the 994i form, you can open a bank account in the first 6 weeks of your arrival only with your passport. Hope it helps.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Guirguis said:


> Very helpful Dolly. but I would like to correct a tiny mistake. As it is mentioned in the 994i form, you can open a bank account in the first 6 weeks of your arrival only with your passport. Hope it helps.


Many thanks for pointing that out, I compiled this a few years ago and probably the rules have changed. I've amended the sentence.

Thanks again
Dolly


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Karen/Dolly, 

We have been granted 190 visa with NSW SS. We are planning to first land in Australia to activate our visas (mine, my husband's and our son's). Then we are plan to fly back to our home country because both of us have our professional commitments.

I have couple of questions before we land initially. 
1. Is there any restriction/requirement to stay for a certain number of days when we arrive for the first time? We are planning for 3 weeks stay initially.
2. My husband would be getting his new passport before we fly, but my husband's visa grant letter has his old passport. Is there any process to tie his latest passport to the visa? 
3. Most importantly, although I have been granted based on my skill, do I have the freedom to look for jobs outside of my profession. I am interested in teaching/research rather than continuing in IT as a programmer. 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi Karen/Dolly,
> 
> We have been granted 190 visa with NSW SS. We are planning to first land in Australia to activate our visas (mine, my husband's and our son's). Then we are plan to fly back to our home country because both of us have our professional commitments.
> 
> ...


1. there is none. can be one day only. just pass the custom booth to validate visa
2. do not know. Email or phone DIBP for info. Is it eVisa? then you just need to print the grant letter and have it with you, i think.
3. You can do whatever you want/like/find. there are no conditions.


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi Karen/Dolly,
> 
> We have been granted 190 visa with NSW SS. We are planning to first land in Australia to activate our visas (mine, my husband's and our son's). Then we are plan to fly back to our home country because both of us have our professional commitments.
> 
> ...


Since your first and third questions are already answered, let me focus only on the 2nd one. My husband was in the same situation. The grant letter clearly states that change in passport details will need to be communicated to DIAC. He filled in form 929 and faxed the same to the local office in Australia (the office in the state you intend to travel to, same is mentioned on the form). Check VEVO to reflect the new details, that should take a couple of days. You could also send a hard copy of the form to the address mentioned in form 929.


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

I got my grant in February-2014. Decided to move to Sydney in August along with my wife and baby. 

I'm kind of worried if i'll be able to secure an apartment before landing in Australia. I went through websites like domain and realestate... Will they give out apartments for rental to those who are not yet in the country? Even if I get one, how do I transfer the rental advance and all?
Any experiences??

Mohsin


----------



## rahulchodha (May 7, 2014)

*Information regarding short validation trip to sydney*

Hi Dolly,
i know this is little repitative but still. Im planning for a short validation trip to australia soon with my family to validate my SI 189 PR

Questions:

1. Is a short trip of 5 days god enough to validate the PR ?
2. Do i need to visit any department like immigration, centrelink , etc to update my first visit?
3. Or it being taken care when first entry gets stamped on airport ?
4. Do i mandatory need to get the TRn, mediciare card /number, etc while im on short trip or it can be doe later when ii move there permanently /

response wil be highly apprecoated and will boost confidence.

regards,
rahul


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

You probably won't be able to get a rental until you are actually here. The rental process can be very quick, but depending on the area you are going to be living, you might have some stiff competition. It all depends. We rented in Frankston (Vic) and from submitting our application to moving in was less than a week.

Look in to setting up a bank account before you arrive.

Dolly



mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant in February-2014. Decided to move to Sydney in August along with my wife and baby.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

5 days will be fine.

You won't be able to apply for centrelink/TFN etc until you permanently move over.

It depends on how long between validating and moving over really. You could check out areas, go and have a look at some rental inspections to get an idea of how much you get for your buck, check out schools/kindies etc, find out what their catchment area is.

Have a look at the "A list of things to do when you arrive....." sticky, you may be able to tick a few off the list!

Dolly



rahulchodha said:


> Hi Dolly,
> i know this is little repitative but still. Im planning for a short validation trip to australia soon with my family to validate my SI 189 PR
> 
> Questions:
> ...


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> You probably won't be able to get a rental until you are actually here. The rental process can be very quick, but depending on the area you are going to be living, you might have some stiff competition. It all depends. We rented in Frankston (Vic) and from submitting our application to moving in was less than a week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Will start searching in airbnb for shared rooms that allow kids!
Yea I'm planning to open an account before arriving...probably in July coz I read banks starts charging some fees after the first 6 months.


----------



## pnagella (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear Expats, this is an amazing thread with loads of info for someone like me who is moving from Uk to Aus. Quick question though, I have got my Skilled Visa 190 (Victoria state sponsored) and been given time till Apr 4th 2015 to move. I am just wondering what if I visit Aus before that date for a quick trip and get my visa stamped. Come back and work in UK for few more months and then carefully plan my move to Aus. Is it going to have any adverse effects when I apply for Aus citizenship ? Please advice.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You can always enter Australia before the initial entry date, stay as minimum as you want and fly back. Once your visa is validated you have 5 years to move Permanently so you can plan your stuff the way you like. 

No effects on your citizenship as you have to meet the eligibility requirement including residing in Australia for 4 years lawfully, please check immi website for more details.

Girl Aussie



pnagella said:


> I am just wondering what if I visit Aus before that date for a quick trip and get my visa stamped. Come back and work in UK for few more months and then carefully plan my move to Aus. Is it going to have any adverse effects when I apply for Aus citizenship ? Please advice.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

*Register as an Expat with your country's foreign service agency*

Many countries have an online registry for travelers and expats. For example:
Australia - Smart Traveller: smartraveller dot gov dot au
USA - STEP: step dot state dot gov
Netherlands - Kompas: kompas dot buzaservices dot nl

While traveling the registry is helpful for receiving free advisories (e.g. travel restrictions, storms, protests, threats against foreigners) and also assistance in the event of emergencies and natural disasters (e.g. they will contact you to provide airlift services in the case of a natural disaster). For example, during a business trip I once received a possible tsunami warning and tips on what to do if it occurred. 

As an expat the registry is useful for learning about services and events offered to the expat community where you live, such as voter registration, consul visits to your local area, or social events on major holidays. It was also another way I could officially declare my partner as an emergency contact to a government. All of these are intended for citizens, but Australia will also provide information and registry services for permanent residents.


----------

